# New hand shower head required



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi

In the recent cold weather my bathroom tap / showerhead has split and sprung a leak. I'm trying to find a replacement without much success.
Can anyone tell me what I should be looking for ?
I'm assuming that it's a Reich part but I can't seem to find anything similar.
It's the blue plastic type with thread on the inside of the head.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

google cak tanks for everything you need. Dennis


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

A quick update -

I contacted Cak Tanks who were very helpful but were unable to identify the spout, even after looking at some pics.

I have now ordered from Hymer UK, who identified the part after taking my serial no.

The spout has to come from Germany so may take a couple of weeks to arrive.

Total delivered cost, just under £30

Thanks

Dan


----------

